# General > Chat Room Events And Meetings >  Reay playpark committee

## vwgolf

Reay playpark committee are trying to secure funding for the renovation of the village playpark. Our potential funders requesting costings of local parks recently renovated. We have some already but can anyone give us final costs for Keiss, Castletown , Thrumster and Pennyland . If you can provide contact details for the people who led the projects we can ring or email them . Any help or information will be greatly received.Thanks.

----------

